# Kupus (Yugoslavian/Serbian cabbage salad)



## Chopstix (Mar 20, 2007)

I had Kupus salad last night, made by a friend who was taught how to make it by her friend from the former Yugoslavia.  It was cabbage topped with feta and black olives and it was very very good. I want to make this myself but didn't dare ask my friend for the recipe.  Anyone here knows how to make this?  TIA!


----------

